# Fed up with bsnl!!



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 31, 2012)

hello everyone, i use a bsnl 620 home UL. i face problem of random disconnections. 
i have complained 50 times i think. they came and changed main wire, didn't work. after that used a machine which showed errors in line. they fixed that too. still problem doesn't go. 
u guys have any idea of the problem?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2012)

Reconnect the wire to the box inside your room. The box which converts the normal cable so you can connect phone jack. Reconnecting I mean open the box and then open the screws then reconnect with screws


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 31, 2012)

i recently had same issue.bsnl guys kept changing wires but net was disconnecting though adsl was stable at bsnl end.Finally came to know that my house internal telephone wiring was old and was causing problem.Thus giving the wire directly from window solved the problem.

So try checking ur internal telephone wiring in house if any.

as said by tech freak also check the adsl splitter if it has any issue.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 31, 2012)

gopi, yes they gave me new wire from window only. direct. still it doesn't solve, 

ok let me try that splitter thing.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> gopi, yes they gave me new wire from window only. direct. still it doesn't solve,
> 
> ok let me try that splitter thing.



Not the splitter exactly but the box which converts the wire coming from outside to the Jack a telephone uses. If possible will post a pic of the thing I am talking off if you are not sure.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 31, 2012)

didn't get u


----------



## Tenida (May 31, 2012)

Check the splitter box. Faced same issue, BSNL technician change that box and my problem solved 
Also check if the modem is ok or not.

*www.deltapage.com/product_images/s/785/Splitter_-_Image__00979_zoom.jpg

*splitter box *


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2012)

Actually I meant this-
*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/IMG032.jpg

Just took the photo 


edit: Reconnect the black wires.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 31, 2012)

tenida i have tried with connecting main line to modem directly, bypassing the splitter. still doesn't work. 

thetechfreak, i dont see anything such here


----------



## Vishal Patil (May 31, 2012)

had a simlar issue, got the line changed, then passed it through appropriate splitter port to modem , then from splitter to all other phone.

Did you check the signal strength as reported by the modem?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2012)

Thing is I posted pic after opening box. Check the boxes in the room regarding telephone. You will surely find something like this. period.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 31, 2012)

One important thing Friends,this issue and problem seems to crop up every nook and corner of the country.According to our various Forum Friends,scattered all along the length and breadth of this country(the real location of Forum members)...the problem seems to be the *same*. 
Is it due to server related issues of BSNL?
Is it their internal problems(I mean technical + political)?
Or ,it *may be* that BSNL is experimenting with internetwork *IPv6 protocol*(just an assumption???!!!)
Problem is persisting.


----------



## ritvij (May 31, 2012)

same thing is happening with me.. random and frequent disconnections! will change splitter today and see!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 31, 2012)

Vishal Patil said:


> had a simlar issue, got the line changed, then passed it through appropriate splitter port to modem , then from splitter to all other phone.
> 
> Did you check the signal strength as reported by the modem?



???



thetechfreak said:


> Thing is I posted pic after opening box. Check the boxes in the room regarding telephone. You will surely find something like this. period.



i know but i dont find anything such 



kg11sgbg said:


> One important thing Friends,this issue and problem seems to crop up every nook and corner of the country.According to our various Forum Friends,scattered all along the length and breadth of this country(the real location of Forum members)...the problem seems to be the *same*.
> Is it due to server related issues of BSNL?
> Is it their internal problems(I mean technical + political)?
> Or ,it *may be* that BSNL is experimenting with internetwork *IPv6 protocol*(just an assumption???!!!)
> Problem is persisting.



hmmm



ritvij said:


> same thing is happening with me.. random and frequent disconnections! will change splitter today and see!



bypass splitter and see.


----------



## Nipun (May 31, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Thing is I posted pic after opening box. Check the boxes in the room regarding telephone. You will surely find something like this. period.


Not all connections have it. I don't have it.


----------



## robbinghood (Jun 1, 2012)

Even I have the same problem check this recent thread from me!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/157638-bsnl-broadband-connection-problem.html


----------



## koolent (Jun 1, 2012)

I do not face disconnection but with UL 750, I get speeds of 50 KB/s .

Need to call the BSNL guys to repair the line.. Also a technitian to check the configuration of the modem.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 3, 2012)

Yesterday,on 2nd of June,2012 I WAS COMPLETELY OFFLINE for the major portion of time.
My ADSL2+ router/modem by D-Link(DSL-2520U) was only showing the *power *LED light and *LAN* led light in on position(means glowing).The *DSL* and *Internet* LED was off most of the time.Today the BB tripping is occuring but less frequently.
The splitter is new,provided by the D-Link ADSL2+ modem.
The problem is very,very frustrating.....
Let's see,tomorrow,I *have/must* to purchase the necessary wires,LJU(Line Jack Unit)(TFCA-LJU-6) box,3 ADSL splitter boxes.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 3, 2012)

im not sure if its applicable everywhere in India , but here is my story.. 

I had a BSNL BB connection for about 5 years and started giving me trouble about a year ago.. I decided to go with Airtel and applied for it. once I go the Airtel connection my dad submitted a request for BSNL disconnection. the within 6 hrs they call my dad and asked for the reason for the disconnection.. My dad answered "I get frequent disconnections/unstable connection" , the promised that they will change the line and make sure our connection is stable.. they did persuade my dad to retain the connection, but as I had already got Airtel .. there was no point in continuing the connection. 

The call came from a different BSNL office than my local exchange.. so that means they do take disconnections seriously..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 3, 2012)

OT

After travelling 20 kms by auto and reaching bsnl csc, this is what happened with me 

*i.chzbgr.com/completestore/12/6/2/Ox6Fr7HrUkykX1lDhXfbWA2.png


He did not even register a complaint , as if it is my resposibility to look for the tower incharge of my area!

So if you don't have personla contact with the lineman, stay away from BSNL broadband


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 3, 2012)

@Forum Friends.
Can this be a *possibility* of frequent disconnections/unstable BB issues?
I registered for the BSNL BB on 2006 Feb. and applied for the *Type-II* modem.
BSNL gave me a white coloured* WA3002-g1* ADSL2+ modem by *UTStarcom*.It ran *very successfully* till,October 2011.Then,issues like not able to surf into particular web-sites/pages cropped up.*But there was no problem of disconnection*.
In the month of January 2012,I purchased a* D-Link DSL-2520U* ADSL2+ router/modem of Type-I(Category according to BSNL,no wireless access)and began using it.
The month January,February,March was a breeze,because I could surf any sites;download to my heart's content(I am under ULD 900 BB Plan now,switched from August 2011 onwards...).

*FROM APRIL 2012 TILL TODAY,THE DISRUPTION AND DISCONNECTION OF BB **INTERNET CONNECTION/SERVICE HAS STARTED*

Is the problem due to *change of modems* or is it a general problem of BSNL relating it's own issues?
Experts,please clarify and acknowledge.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 3, 2012)

its getting worse now. i cant play tf2 properly 
if modem change doesn't work, then isp change for sure.


----------



## Enon (Jun 3, 2012)

Well I also Have same Issue. Inly had one day with BSNL Broadband!

I am using UL750 and getting more then 120KBps of Constant Speed. and after 11PM I can see speed upto 180KBps 

I am happy with Speed but My Net disconnect atlest 7-8 times in a day.


*image.torrent-invites.com/images/827Untitled.png



Thanks.

Regards,
Enon


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 3, 2012)

try complaining here
 mis.bsnl.co.in/pgs/internet/pgwebregn.asp


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 4, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Actually I meant this-
> *i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/IMG032.jpg
> 
> Just took the photo
> ...



yes............


----------



## robbinghood (Jun 4, 2012)

I asked BSNL they said, they are having server problems!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 4, 2012)

^everytime they have this excuse.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 4, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^everytime they have this excuse.


Same with MTNL. Mine is fine now though


----------



## robbinghood (Jun 4, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^everytime they have this excuse.





Nipun said:


> Same with MTNL. Mine is fine now though



Actually its the first time, I heard such a thing


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jun 4, 2012)

^I also get same excuse.I had huge loss in speeds(download speed decreased from 250kBps to 20 kBps)
In March registered a false stating the I am getting too many disconnections.They replaced the wire.Then I got good speeds.
But since last 2 weeks I am getting the same problem again and they are giving the same excuse of server problem.
Really fed up with bsnl


----------



## iChaitanya (Jun 7, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> So if you don't have personla contact with the lineman, stay away from BSNL broadband


It's better to have "personal contact" with the DGM. Check out the BSNL site. It has contact nos. of all senior officials. It works, trust me.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 7, 2012)

hmmm, never tried that. Let's see i'll give it a try.


----------



## noob (Jun 7, 2012)

Ask them to check SNR values in router. Make sure your DSL LED in router.
Next, Check for noise in line. 

If everything above is fine then simply ask them to change your port on their servers.


----------



## amjath (Jun 7, 2012)

Do u have any other power adapter please check, random disconnection is by improper power to the modem


----------



## noob (Jun 7, 2012)

amjath said:


> Do u have any other power adapter please check, random disconnection is by improper power to the modem



This + also make sure the phone wire is not mixed along with your electric wiring.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 7, 2012)

i'm having trouble with BSNL 3g data card too, teracom lw273.
it used to be very fast & had very low pings to singapore. (tf2 servers at 60ms pings)
now, it takes min. 3-4 page reloads(refresh) to load a page, even tdf takes 2-3 attempts to open.
& its not affecting in b'lore only, some people at north are also suffering.



Spoiler



rumor is that, bsnl is going under huge loss, its like a ticking time bomb. 
CBI raid anyone?


----------



## Chirag (Jun 7, 2012)

I had linksys router and dlink modem earlier and never had any disconnection problem. Now I am using Dlink 2750U and net used to get disconnected twice/thrice a day. Then one day it totally stopped working. Some username/password problem. Called them up and they shifted me to 117 IP network (that's what the guy said) and now I get disconnected 7-8 times a day. Earlier I had 59 IP address. Sad.


----------



## Anurg (Jun 14, 2012)

Chirag I think they meant that they changed your network gateway. You better  contact an higher up official.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 14, 2012)

i also bsnl with fedup


----------



## Nipun (Jun 14, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> i also bsnl with fedup


Shouldn't it be fedup with BSNL?


----------



## cgi86 (Jul 1, 2012)

check the SNR values in ur modem config page (mostly 192.168.1.1)

the downstream SNR should be typically above 20 db and attenuation should be below 40 db . if it is not , then there is some problem with ur telephone line or the DSLAM port in ur local exchange . 

also try setting a preferred dns server like open dns .


----------

